# DCC functions



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

I see decoders advertised as "two function", or "four function" types. Are the functions added on, to the basic control of motor speed and direction? Or are speed and direction the only things I can control with a "two function" decoder?
I want to install a decoder in an old brass N-scale model of a bipolar electric loco.
As the prototype was nearly silent, I don't need sound capability. All I want is to control the speed and direction of the motor, and turn the two headlights on or off independent of each other. Will a "Two function" be enough, or do I need a 
"four function" decoder.

Thanks 

Traction Fan


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

number of functions refers to lighting functions [generally].....so two will work for you ...


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

As WVGCA says, any would work.

The typical N scale Digitrax will provide full motor speed and
direction control and it will have CVs that can be set to
control speed steps.

You can set it so that Back and Forward are reversed when
using a 2nd loco in a consist.

It will also control back and forward lights.

You can use 2 or 4 digit addresses.

Don


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

The extra functions would be for lighting, ditch lights, beacon, Mars light, that kind of thing so a two function would be fine for your needs by the sound of it. Many older type decoders were a bit noisy but most new ones are silent.


----------

